# Soviet Paratroopers (the early years)



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 17, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## Gunz (Feb 18, 2016)

Jumping Jesus, I've seen old film of Soviet paras...but not of them riding on the outside of the plane. How crazy is that??? Great find.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 18, 2016)

Those Slavs have balls of steel....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 18, 2016)

That had to have been one hell of a ride.


----------



## AWP (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Gunz (Feb 18, 2016)

If they'd all chipped in they probably coulda rented a bigger plane.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 18, 2016)

Freefalling said:


>




Jeeeezz, were things that bad inside the aircraft?


----------



## Brill (Feb 18, 2016)

Freefalling said:


>



"Damn, Leroy! No more chili the night before a jump!"


----------



## AWP (Feb 18, 2016)

Skydiving planes stink. Something about gas laws, expansion at altitude or whatever. I should be an NFL commissioner.

In all honesty, a ride to altitude smells. We've cracked the door just to vent the plane.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 18, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Skydiving planes stink. Something about gas laws, expansion at altitude or whatever. I should be an NFL commissioner.
> 
> In all honesty, a ride to altitude smells. We've cracked the door just to vent the plane.




So...it's like a middle school gym locker with wings.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 18, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Skydiving planes stink. Something about gas laws, expansion at altitude or whatever. I should be an NFL commissioner.
> 
> In all honesty, a ride to altitude smells. We've cracked the door just to vent the plane.



Boyles Law.

If you like pictures and such, knock yourself out: Boyle's Law - Google Search

We had several hyperbaric chambers @ A base located on the southern part of San Antonio. Every few weeks we would get patients who would do some deep water dives in the Gulf of Mexico. They were good little boys and girls who knew what decompression tables, and the time they needed to decompress. On the way home, their drive would take them through a mountian pass that was several hundred feel ASL. At the top of the pass, decompression sickness would nail one or two of them, and we would have to dive them for a few hours for the "bends". Some would get pretty sick, and a few would get by with the "Niggles" which was a skin and subcutaneous event.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 18, 2016)

Freefalling said:


>



This is typical of train and airline travel in India. The sweltering heat and crowded conditions make riding on top of the airplane a pleasant alternative. The colorful attire of these passengers suggests they might be part of a wedding party.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 19, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Boyles Law.
> 
> If you like pictures and such, knock yourself out: Boyle's Law - Google Search
> 
> We had several hyperbaric chambers @ A base located on the southern part of San Antonio. Every few weeks we would get patients who would do some deep water dives in the Gulf of Mexico. They were good little boys and girls who knew what decompression tables, and the time they needed to decompress. On the way home, their drive would take them through a mountian pass that was several hundred feel ASL. At the top of the pass, decompression sickness would nail one or two of them, and we would have to dive them for a few hours for the "bends". Some would get pretty sick, and a few would get by with the "Niggles" which was a skin and subcutaneous event.




So...using Boyles Law, are we talking about farts getting stinkier in a confined space as atmospheric pressure drops? How stinky does a fart have to be before it causes decompression sickness? Did Boyle have incurable flatulence, like Hitler? Was he a GI man or a proctologist? Was he a former Russian paratrooper?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 19, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> So...using Boyles Law, are we talking about farts getting stinkier in a confined space as atmospheric pressure drops? How stinky does a fart have to be before it causes decompression sickness? Did Boyle have incurable flatulence, like Hitler? Was he a GI man or a proctologist? Was he a former Russian paratrooper?



Uhm....a; Using Boyles law, the farts don't smell any worse, there is just more of it. Hitler did have trouble with intestinal gas (farts), mostly from his diet; and he hated farting all the time.  His personal Physician, Dr Morrell, was not exactly on the cutting edge of his trade. He gave Hitler something that was called "Nix Vomica", which can still be found as Nux vomica. It is made up of strychnine, and the alkaloid Brucine. The combination was used for a lot of things, from headaches to farts and ED. It did slow down the GI tract some, and helped with his farting problem. When he was injured in the bunker explosion, the ENT doc who was looking at Hitler's hearing loss, discovered a pocket full of the stuff on Hitler. It is postulated, and very likely, that as the war began to turn against him, his stress level increased, he was farting more, and Hitler was taking more and more of the stuff. Along with injections, probably morphine to make him feel better, Hitler had quite a stew of meds on board, some in excess. In moving pictures near the end of the war, some of the neurological changes observed in Hitler could well be attributed to Nix Vomica. It also had a lot to do with his behavior, that was wilder than a March Hare. He was likely very unstable mentally, nearly insane from his meds alone. In had nothing to do with Boyles Law, just some pretty bad medicine.

As for decompression sickness, Boyles Law does come into play, but in a much different presentation. It is due to Nitrogen inhaled at higher pressure that is  dissolved in the blood, and  escaping circulation at lower outside pressure, and causing the bends.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 19, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Uhm....a; Using Boyles law, the farts don;'t smell any worse, there is just more of it. Hitler did have trouble with intestinal gas (farts), mostly from his diet; and he hated farting all the time.  His personal Physician, Dr Morrell, was not exactly on the cutting edge of his trade. He gave Hitler something that was called "Nix Vomica", which can still be found as Nux vomica. It is made up of strychnine, and the alkaloid Brucine. The combination was used for a lot of things, from headaches to farts and ED. It did slow down the GI tract some, and helped with his farting problem. When he was injured in the bunker explosion, the ENT doc who was looking at his hearing loss, discovered a pocket full of the stuff on Hitler. It is postulated, and very likely, that as the war began to turn against him, his stress level increased, he was farting more, and Hitler was taking more and more of the stuff. Along with injections, probably morphine to make him feel better, Hitler had quite a stew of meds on board, some in excess. In moving pictures near the end of the war, some of the neurological changes observed in Hitler could well be attributed to Nix Vomica. It also had a lot to do with his behavior, that was wilder than a March Hare. He was likely very unstable mentally, nearly insane from his meds alone. In had nothing to do with Boyles Law, just some pretty bad medicine.
> 
> As for decompression sickness, Boyles Law does come into play, but in a much different presentation. It is due to Nitrogen inhaled at higher pressure that is  dissolved in the blood, and  escaping circulation at lower outside pressure, and causing the bends.




That^^^in my opinion, is the post of  the month  

Well done, sir.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 19, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Skydiving planes stink. Something about gas laws, expansion at altitude or whatever. I should be an NFL commissioner.
> 
> In all honesty, a ride to altitude smells. We've cracked the door just to vent the plane.


I could clear the flight deck before engine start.
Pizza (with garlic/pepperoni), and beer the night before.


----------



## AWP (Feb 19, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> I could clear the flight deck before engine start.
> Pizza (with garlic/pepperoni), and beer the night before.



Sundays are the worst, hands down. Beer and questionable food the night before is a potent combination.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 19, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Sundays are the worst, hands down. Beer and questionable food the night before is a potent combination.


Crew rest makes every night a Saturday Night....:youllpay:


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Feb 19, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


>



Suddenly the crazy stuff captured on Russian dashcams all over YouTube doesn't seem like such a recent cultural phenomenon.  Balls of steel indeed.


----------

